
Disney Is Working with an Adviser on Potential Twitter Bid - jarnix
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-26/disney-said-to-be-working-with-adviser-on-potential-twitter-bid
======
jarnix
How is this even legal? :)

